# jumping up on people



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

So far I think the down stay is making an impact!
Karen


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It's an ongoing battle at this house. I work with a good sit, but even when she's sitting she likes to try and put her front paws up on me.

I suppose it's just a matter of consistency. You'll get there... eventually.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I have found that sticking your knee out is quite successful. The trick is to stick it out as they jump so it becomes more of a barrier, and not used in a striking motion to inflict pain. Using it in this barrier mode, most dogs will stop because it's no fun for their chest to hit your leg. Again, this is NOT meant to suggest you knee them in their chest while they are on you.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, my pup is now 4months old, and I'm sure we have all found that they are magnets to young children in particular.

I was really worried that one day she may jump up a child and knock him/her over. Of course we don't see it as a problem when they are tiny, but at the back of your head you know that little fluff ball is going to be a big dog in no time.

What I did, and am still doing, is as Bock mentioned above, as soon as you see the pup about to jump, either hold up your knee to block her (not wind her or hurt her), and I can also move quicker than her so I also move to the side as I see her about to jump so she misses me entirely and just lands her paws back on the floor, and each time saying "Down!" very strenly.

We also always greet her/play etc down on the floor at her level, never hold toys high up so she never jumps up at them etc, and it seems to be working. The other day several people were stroking her, and she adores people, and still gets excited, but I was saying Down, Down, as soon as she being patted, and she was wonderful, never jumped up once. Still a long way to go, but it looks like we're on the right road  

p.s your commands of Down, Stay, then letting her out once she has calmed down appear to be working for you - Great!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

With Rookie, I just turned my body every time he jumped on me so that his paws fell off. Also, if you use the command "down" to mean "lay down," you may want to use the command "off" for something like this so that he doesn't get confused between "get off of me" and "lay down."


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What makes me nuts are the people that come to visit and encourage jumping . I'm trying so hard to stop that behavior, then they come in patting their thigh talking in a sing-songy voice :doh: and Hank, being the 4 month old people lover he is can't help but forget the rules.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

We have been having really good luck with a down stay.
We had one setback yesterday, but it's getting so much better.
I think the *cuteness factor* of Goldens, blinded me to some of these issues...
first a paw on the arm, 
then two paws, 
then paws on my lap, 
then paws on my shoulders,
then wait a minute, you shouldn't be jump me at all!:doh:
Can't help it, she's got me wrapped around her paw...:bowl: I love her so much.
She's way more spoiled than I ever thought.
Karen


----------



## zoeygoldengirl (Jul 16, 2009)

*RE: Idea for Karen*

Karen_, 
Have you thought of maybe getting those bells they have for doorknobs to teach your golden how to alert you to her having to go out for potty break? I don't know their exact name, but it is a ribbon with three bells and you attach it to the doorknob....everytime I took her out to relieve herself, I tapped the bells and said "ring bell to go potty" - after 2 weeks, she did it by herself- it is great! 

That way maybe you could just ignore the jumping or not reward it by taking her out (I know my 10 month golden loves going out because the neighbors cat is always hanging in the yard and she loves running around after her)-- My golden has an issue with jumping and I have had good success with turning my back (or getting off the couch and quickly walk away if she jumps up on it to get to me) and refusing to make eye contact with her - after a few days of consistency she sits pretty quickly when all attention is abruptly withdrawn (though tough not to laugh at her when she grabs a toy, makes her full body wag and lean on you like velcro-dog move and high pitched whinning because it is so adorable! haha)


Hope it helps  
_


----------

